# what makes leaky gas worse



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

some pointers about what makes leaky gas worse:tea/coffee: this makes it worse because when i have tea in the morning and go work, other workers actually open the door after 10 minutes thats how strong it is. also i have noted the feet smell more when you have caffeine.after a bowel movement: when i have a bowel movement and clean up afterwards the smell is again really bad like the caffeine effect, can clear a room out in 10minsjunk food: the smell is strong but more gradual until you have your bowel movement. smoking: again more gradual smell as you continue to smoke throughout the day. vitmain b complex: i tried these and again the smell was very strong, was waiting for my food at a takeaway and when i entered the shop door was closed. 8 minutes later the worker at the shop opened the door and was laughing.stress/worrying: again this will not help the smell, i remember i was waiting at a bus stop and 2 women were waiting for bus. about 15 minutes later they moved to the other side of bus stop and kept wispering and coughing. any feedback would be great.


----------



## LeakyGasSucks (Feb 4, 2012)

tihbb2012 said:


> some pointers about what makes leaky gas worse:smoking: again more gradual smell as you continue to smoke throughout the day. stress/worrying: again this will not help the smell, i remember i was waiting at a bus stop and 2 women were waiting for bus. about 15 minutes later they moved to the other side of bus stop and kept wispering and coughing. any feedback would be great.


Yeah it took me a while to realize my gut HATES caffeine (1 energy drink and I have diarrhea all night!) No more starbucks or caffeinated tea! Try decaf coffee and see if that helps. Or just stop caffeine completely (not the end of the world)







Have you tried exercise? My irritable symptoms produce lots of mucus and I found that exercising helps me get rid of it.Are you sure that Vit-B is increasing gas production? Make sure you figure out the specific reasons why you produce excess gas.Yeah, the complaints are tough. Honestly though, I think more of it is in our heads. I thought this guy sitting next to me who kept sniffing was complaining about me. Turns out he was just sick. Try not to get paranoid over stuff like that. Trust me, I've been through a lot of those embarrassing situations







This may sound silly but try Kegel exercises and see if they help.Some general things I do that helped a LOT with :Exercise, diet, regular BM (preferably in the morning before day starts), using deodorants and whatever scents they can use to cover smell (some people even said they store coffee beans in their pants somewhere),I even wear windbreaker pants under my pants to try and help mask the smell sometimes.


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

LeakyGasSucks said:


> Yeah it took me a while to realize my gut HATES caffeine (1 energy drink and I have diarrhea all night!) No more starbucks or caffeinated tea! Try decaf coffee and see if that helps. Or just stop caffeine completely (not the end of the world)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I am new to this site. What does BM stand for?


----------



## Allasan (Mar 20, 2012)

KJL said:


> Sorry, I am new to this site. What does BM stand for?


Bowel Movement


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

LeakyGasSucks said:


> Yeah it took me a while to realize my gut HATES caffeine (1 energy drink and I have diarrhea all night!) No more starbucks or caffeinated tea! Try decaf coffee and see if that helps. Or just stop caffeine completely (not the end of the world)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks leakygassucks for your advice


----------



## tihbb2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

pengu said:


> vitamin B is supposed to help. are you sure about this?


pengu i guess everyones different so it might be ok for other people but for me lots of gas!


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

pengu said:


> vitamin B is supposed to help. are you sure about this?


Not to me.

To me helps probiotics and L glutamine.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

try not to eat things that cause a lot of gas when your around people..no beans,gren vwggies ect..experiement on the weekens or on your days off..
I know that if I eat red meat or things with wheat in them my bowels are going to get irritated and then my anus will be hot all day!!!!
Probiotics and anti fungals have helped me..and STAY AWAY FROM CANDY..I think the high fructose corn syrup does us in


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Anything with sugar in it. Pop, candy, carb snacks ( chips, pretzels ). It's so hard some times.


----------



## carl100 (Apr 2, 2013)

cowgomoo said:


> Not to me.
> 
> To me helps probiotics and L glutamine.


How does it help? Does it reduce the smell, does it reduce the heat in your arse?


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

carl100 said:


> How does it help? Does it reduce the smell, does it reduce the heat in your arse?


Heat dont exist anymore. Plus I have from 4 to 15 gas each day. Easy to control.


----------

